# Corner office



## deny80

Speaking about corporations, I understand that "the corner office" is the room of the CEO, or where the board meet. Is there an Italian equivalent?
Thanks


----------



## TimLA

There are two ways of interpreting the phrase "corner office".

Literally, it would mean an office on the corner of a building where you have windows on two side of the room, like THIS. It makes the office seem a place of great importance.

Figuratively, it just means the office of someone with a high position. Often the CEO, but not always.

With ProZ, I've found "Ufficio con la poltrona in pelle nera" and "dietro l'angolo" - but I think the first one is more likely what you're looking for.


----------



## deny80

Yeah, I like your first suggestion!
Thank you again, Tim!


----------



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti,
forse l'ufficio ai piani alti?
L'ufficio all'ultimo piano?


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi raffavita - I'd just like to add that it's not only the CEO who is lucky enough to have a corner office. In a tall office building there should be at least 4 corner offices per floor (at least theoretically) so it is used to represent a high status within the organization.  He's moved up to a corner office, generally means He got a promotion.


----------



## raffavita

Hi Joanvillafane,

Actually, he is being moved to the headquarters. So, it is not the same building.
Does it make sense?
Thank you.


----------



## joanvillafane

Um, I'm not sure what you are asking about?  Do you have a complete sentence in English???


----------



## raffavita

She was sure he was being groomed for a corner office at the headquarters.

Lo spostano alla casa madre.


----------



## joanvillafane

OK.  "being groomed for a corner office" means he is likely to be promoted to a higher position in the organization.


----------



## raffavita

Even if it is not the same bulding but the corporate parent?


----------



## joanvillafane

Yes, I don't think the building is important.  It is just a metaphor for a place of prestige and importance.


----------



## raffavita

Thank you so much. Era destinato a un posto di prestigio al quartier generale.


----------



## Einstein

Ciao Raffa Una precisazione: _headquarters _è semplicemente la sede principale di una società. Non c'entra la casa madre di un gruppo di società.


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Einstein!!


In questo caso è sia l'una che l'altra cosa. Prima aveva detto che questa seconda società era la corporate parent, che ho tradotto con holding.


----------



## mr_six

Riprendo questo topic perché mi sono imbattuto in questa espressione, e credo che una buona traduzione possa essere "ufficio di rappresentanza".


----------



## london calling

mr_six said:


> Riprendo questo topic perché mi sono imbattuto in questa espressione, e credo che una buona traduzione possa essere "ufficio di rappresentanza".


Non ho mai sentito utilizzare l'espressione _corner office_ per intendere ufficio di rappresentanza. Tu invece dove l'hai sentito/letto?


----------



## longplay

"Ufficio dirigenziale" potrebbe andare? In alcuni c'è anche un salotto "di rappresentanza". Ciao.


----------



## mr_six

london calling said:


> Non ho mai sentito utilizzare l'espressione _corner office_ per intendere ufficio di rappresentanza. Tu invece dove l'hai sentito/letto?



http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/rappresentanza/
[...] in partic., _sale_, _ambienti_, _uffici di rappresentanza_, quelli destinati, in edifici pubblici e privati, a ricevimenti e riunioni ufficiali, a cerimonie e feste di un certo tono


----------



## longplay

Scusa, ma il problema è l' uso inglese, non quello italiano, mi pare. Ciao.


----------



## Mary49

"Ufficio dirigenziale" mi pare buono; se penso a cosa è stato suggerito qui... http://ita.proz.com/kudoz/english_to_italian/management/992389-corner_office.html "*ufficio con la poltrona in pelle nera*"  "_*Spiegazione: *non vorrei dire una sciocchezza, ma facendo una ricerca in internet, il corner office viene sempre associato ai dirigenti d'azienda: forse perché essendo l'ufficio in angolo è il più luminoso e quindi quello più ambito? Se così fosse, un possibile equivalente (dagli echi quasi fantozziani) potrebbe essere la poltrona girevole in pelle nera, riservata alle più alte sfere aziendali".
_Però più avanti viene detto: "sì il corner office è l'*ufficio di rappresentanza* ... come dici tu è il più bello e luminoso e posto nell'angolo privilegiato dell'intero ufficio (di solito negli open plan)". Resta da vedere se "ufficio di rappresentanza" ha il significato di "ufficio ad alto livello", come pensa mr six; a me pare di no.



_
_


----------



## london calling

mr_six said:


> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/rappresentanza/
> [...] in partic., _sale_, _ambienti_, _uffici di rappresentanza_, quelli destinati, in edifici pubblici e privati, a ricevimenti e riunioni ufficiali, a cerimonie e feste di un certo tono


So benissimo che cosa significa _ufficio di rappresentanza_. Vorrei capire dove hai sentito dire _corner office_ per intendere _ufficio di rappresentanza_ perché non mi risulta che sia questo il significato dell'espressione inglese (vedi tutti i post precedenti), ma potrei sempre sbagliarmi: dimostramelo, non ho problemi ad ammettere di avere torto.


----------



## longplay

Ciao LC. Probabilmente in italiano l "ufficio d' (all') angolo" è uno qualsiasi, magari quello delle Poste. Nessuna offesa, ovvio!


----------



## london calling

longplay said:


> Ciao LC. Probabilmente in italiano l "ufficio d' (all') angolo" è uno qualsiasi, magari quello delle Poste. Nessuna offesa, ovvio!


LP, la domanda mia era un'altra.  Comunque, ho lo stesso dubbio di Mary, ossia:

_Resta da vedere se "ufficio di rappresentanza" ha il significato di "ufficio ad alto livello", come pensa mr six; a me pare di no.
_
Per me non significa _ufficio di rappresentanza_. Attendo smentite/frasi scritte o dette da madrelingua in cui si evince che intendono, con "corner office", _ufficio di rappresentanza_.


----------



## joanvillafane

If the definition of "ufficio di rappresentanza" is the one posted by mr. six, then, no, it is not the same as "corner office."  It sounds like what we would call a conference room/meeting room/etc.


----------



## london calling

joanvillafane said:


> If the definition of "ufficio di rappresentanza" is the one posted by mr. six, then, no, it is not the same as "corner office." It sounds like what we would call a conference room/meeting room/etc.


That's exactly what I've been saying, Jo. But if he suggested it he must have heard it or read it somewhere....


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi !
I'm with LC on this . As far as I'm concerned a _*corner office *_is simply a choice spot on an office floor. They are the most sought after offices - especially in those tall modern buildings all in glass - as they are the most luminous and have the best view , that's why they're usually occupied by the big wigs of the company (I had a meeting in one last time I was in London and the view _was _really breathtaking). An *ufficio di rappresentanza *is another thing and could be located _anywhere _and doesn't necessarily have to be a corner office.


----------



## longplay

london calling said:


> LP, la domanda mia era un'altra.  Comunque, ho lo stesso dubbio di Mary, ossia:
> 
> _Resta da vedere se "ufficio di rappresentanza" ha il significato di "ufficio ad alto livello", come pensa mr six; a me pare di no.
> _
> Per me non significa _ufficio di rappresentanza_. Attendo smentite/frasi scritte o dette da madrelingua in cui si evince che intendono, con "corner office", _ufficio di rappresentanza_.



Ma io sono d' accordo. Scherzavo su un possibile fraintendimento ("tutto italiano", però).


----------



## sunny1976

ciao a tutti, mi sono imbattuta nella stessa frase... e se traducessimo con "ai piani alti" ? il mio contesto è: The aspiring audiophile w*ho hasn’t quite landed a corner office*, but demands the highest-quality components for the money"... (sito che vende giradischi).. o forse in questo caso tradurrei piuttosto: l'aspirante audiofilo che non è ancora un esperto ma che pretende componenti della massima qualità"


----------



## theartichoke

Hi Sunny,

I suspect the mods will want you to stick to this old thread, so I'll answer here. I _think_ (though I'm not certain) that in your context it means "the aspiring audiophile who has a limited budget to spend": i.e., he or she is working an ordinary job, not a high-paying job of the kind associated with "the corner office," so doesn't have a ton of cash, but wants to buy high-quality components for a good price.


----------



## sunny1976

ah, yes of course. It makes sense !  thanks a lot


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Yes, I think "ilcarciofo" is right: for the money he has at his disposal/that his budget will allow/that he can afford to spend, so 'for a good price'.


----------

